
Why Learning Angular 2 Was Excruciating - janvdberg
https://medium.com/@lizbennett/why-learning-angular-2-was-excruciating-d50dc28acc8a#.4kf3deia7
======
oferzelig
My condolences to you @janvdberg that another link to basically the same post
was published after yours and got much more upvotes
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12534296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12534296)).
I don't exactly know why.

